# YouTube Gun Shows?



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Someone posted about a YouTube channel about guns called nutnfancy, I watched some of them and was entertained. Are there any others out there? I can’t find much else, but I’m sure there are. Me and search engines don’t get along,


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I like this guy's channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/fpsrussia

He always seems to find strange firearms that I have never heard of before


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

James Yeager is entertaining


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Hickok45 best one I've found on you tube. Gunblast on the web (also has some on youtube)


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've seen a lot of Hickok45's stuff; he's good and has a lot of good info but can be a bit long winded.
If you want good info at and entertainment Bax's recommendation is better.
If you're in to high end air rifles check this guy out. I really enjoy his stuff. Cant beat his bird watching...
http://www.youtube.com/user/EdgunUSA


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Cooky said:


> Someone posted about a YouTube channel about guns called nutnfancy, I watched some of them and was entertained. Are there any others out there? I can't find much else, but I'm sure there are. Me and search engines don't get along,


Nutnfancy is actually a very good speaker, he know's how to excite a crowd and get 'em motivated. I expect and hope to see him at more gun rally's, especially the one this saturday at the Capitol.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. Hickok looks like I'll have to watch more of his stuff. That Russian is highly entertainining, although not overly educational. I watched him test a Glock 21 and pepper spray, the results were bad in both instances.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

My internet speed is really slow. What is the most likely cause? My computer is ancient, does that really matter? Service? Modem? Browser? Any ways to pinpoint what is slow? Please speak layman.
Thanks,
Cooky


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You could have a number of issues Cooky

Your internet connection could just be a slower connection, or your connection could be experiencing difficulties. This can be somewhat diagnosed over the phone with your internet service provider.

Also, you could have spyware or viruses causing your browser to run slow. This is a little harder to diagnose if you arent a techy kind of guy. 

As a tech for a ISP, I would generally use my computer on a customer's internet connection to diagnose the problem. If my computer was running slowly, the connection was having an issue, but if my computer was running normally, I would know there was something going on with the customer's computer.

Hope that helps a bit


----------

